# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Քննարկումներ Աստվածաշնչից

## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մոդերատորական: Այս թեմայում քննարկում ենք մեզ հետաքրքրող աստվածաշնչյան համարները և հատվածները։

Թեմայի հեղինակի հետ համաձայնեցնելով, թեմայի նախնական պայմանը՝ ըստ որի թեմայում գրառումներ պետք է կատարեն միայն նրանք ովքեր ընդունում են Աստվածաշնչի հեղինակությունը, հանված է։*

Չնայած դժվար թեմաեմ ընտրել, բայց այս հարցն ինձ հետաքրքրում է: Անկեղծ ասած, ես Հայտնության գիրքը չեմ կարողանում կարդալ, միշտ խուսափում եմ: Բայց երեկ ոսկե հազարամյակի մասին էինք խոսում, և ես ստիպված եղա Հայտնություն 20-ը բացել: Ոսկե հազարամյակի մասին բոլոր երեք տեսակետներն էլ ինձ չբավարարեցին, ու ես անընդհատ մտածում եմ: Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք: Ե՞րբ է ոսկե հազարամյակը:

----------

Freeman (27.06.2010)

----------


## Grieg

Եկեք քննարկենք այս հատվածը 
http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...bible/Job.html

----------

LImo (28.07.2010), յոգի (15.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի՞թե Հոբի ամբողջ գիրքը նկատի ունես, թե՞ կոնկրետ հատված:
Անկեղծ ասած, ես լրիվ չեմ կարդացել այդ գիրքը: Կեսերում ինչ-որ տեղ կանգ եմ առել:

----------


## Grieg

> Մի՞թե Հոբի ամբողջ գիրքը նկատի ունես, թե՞ կոնկրետ հատված:
> Անկեղծ ասած, ես լրիվ չեմ կարդացել այդ գիրքը: Կեսերում ինչ-որ տեղ կանգ եմ առել:


մոտավորապես առաջին 10 գլուխը

----------


## Vishapakah

> Նախօրոք մի խնդրանք. *այս թեմայում թող գրառումներ անեն միայն նրանք, ովքեր ընդունում են Աստվածաշնչի հեղինակությունը և համարում են, որ այնտեղ գրվածը ճշմարտություն է:*


Այսինքն այստեղ քննարկում ենք, ոչ թե կրոնի պատմությունը, այլ բուն գիրքը.  Հասկացա. :Wink: 




> Չնայած դժվար թեմաեմ ընտրել, բայց այս հարցն ինձ հետաքրքրում է: Անկեղծ ասած, ես Հայտնության գիրքը չեմ կարողանում կարդալ, միշտ խուսափում եմ: Բայց երեկ ոսկե հազարամյակի մասին էինք խոսում, և ես ստիպված եղա Հայտնություն 20-ը բացել: Ոսկե հազարամյակի մասին բոլոր երեք տեսակետներն էլ ինձ չբավարարեցին, ու ես անընդհատ մտածում եմ: Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք: Ե՞րբ է ոսկե հազարամյակը:


Իսկ ես հայտնությունը մի քանի անգամ եմ կարդացել, չնայած շուտ.
Ինչքան հիշում և հասկացել եմ, ոսկե հազարամյակը սկսվելու է արմագեդեոնից հետո և տևելու է հազար տարի. Մենք հիմա չգիտենք արմագեդեոնը երբ է լինելու, որպեսզի կարողանանք ասել երբ կլինի ոսկե հազարամյակը.

Ոսկե հազարամյակի ողջ խորհուրդը կայանում է նրանում, (ինչքան հասկացել եմ) որ աստվածաշնչի միաստվածությունը (Եհովան) մարդկանց նախապատրաստլու է սատանայի երկրորդ գալստին և մարդիկ ոսկե հազարամյակում ապրելու են նոր երկրում և նոր երկնքում (ճիշտն ասած, նոր երկիր և երկինք բառերի իմաստը կարդալու ժամանակ վստահ չեմ, որ ճիշտ ընկալեցի) այնտեղ կարդալու են նոր գրքեր և ուսանելու նոր բաներ, որոնք մեր աշխարհին ծանոթ չեն և միայն սատանայի երկրորդ գալուստից և պարտությունից հետո կսկսվի մարդկությանը խոստացված հավերժությունը.

Ի դեպ, հայտնությունում գրված է, որ սատանայի երկրորդ գալուստը ավելի ուժեղ է լինելու, քան արմագեդեոնը և որոշ մարդիկ, որոնք արմագեդեոնի ժամանակ կլինեն աստծու հետ, սատանայի երկրորդ գալուստի ժամանակ կանցնեն չարի կողմը և սատանան կպարտվի վերջնական.

Այնտեղ նաև գրված էր, որ այդ հազար տարիների ընթացքում սատանային փագելու են ինչ որ տեղ և ապա բաց են թողելու, իսկ նրա վերջնական պարտությունից հետո, նրա վրա կնիք են դնելու, որպեսզի նա էլ ոչ ոքի խաբել չկարողանա...

Հ. Գ.
Ճիշտն ասած աստվածաշնչում գրվածը տեսականորեն մի փոքր դժվար եմ պատկերացնում.

----------

վրեժ62 (06.03.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե սա տարբերակներից մեկն էր: Երկու ուրիշ մեկնաբանություն էլ կա: Կուզեի դրանց մասին էլ խոսվեր:

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

Սիրելի Բյուրակն ասեմ որ մեր շատ Հավատացյալ Աստվածաբանների քննարկումներով Քրիստոսի Հազարամյա Թագավորությունը պետք է լինի Մեծ Նեղությունից հետո, այսինքն Աստծո Եկեղեցին որը կազմված է Ճշմարիտ Հավատացյալներից, որը պետք է հափշտակվի Քրիստոսի գալու ժամանակ, այնուհետև 7 տարվա նեղություն պետք է լինի աշխարհի վրա որի վրա տիրելու է Նեռը (666), իհարկե այդ ժամանակ պետք է Գառնուկի հարսանիքը լինի երկնքում,  այսինքն Քրիստոսի և Ճշմարիտ Հավատացյալների, որը գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Այնուհետև Մեծ Նեղությունից հետո Քրիստոս իր եկեղեցու, այսինք ովքեր որ փրկվել են Գառան, այսինքն Հիսուս քրիստոսի արյունով, կրկին աշխարհ պետք է գան և թագավորեն Քրիստոսի հետ միասին 1000 տարի այս նույն աշխարհի վրա և սատանան ( այսինք բանսարկուն որ խաբեց Ադամին և Եվային ) պետք է շղթայվի և նետվի անդունդը, դա Կրակի Լիճը չէ հանկարծ չշփոթեք, 1000 տարուց հետո սատանան նորից պետք է արձակվի և շատերին նեղություն պատճառի իսկ այդ 1000 տարվա թագավորությունից հետո Քրիստոս իր գահը պետք է հանձնի Հորը և Աստված վերջին պատերազմը մետք է անի սատանայի և իր հրեշտակների հետ ( որը շատերը կոչում են Արմագեդոն ) և վերջնականապես նետի նրանց Կրակե Լճի մեջ: Այնուհետև կսկսի Մեծ Դատաստանը՝ ովքեր ապրել են Աստծո կամքի համաձայն դեպի Հավիտենական Կյանք, ովքեր ոչ դեպի հավիտենական  մահ: Իսկ բոլորի վերջում Աստված կստեղծի նոր երկինք և նոր երկիր, որտեղ ոչ մի մահ, հիվանդություն, սուգ, նեղություն, տրտմություն, անհանգստություն, ստություն, կռապաշտություն և շատ ուրիշ բաներ, նաև սատանան չեն լինելու և մենք կապրենք հավիտյան Տեր Հիսուսի հետ: :Hands Up: 
Հույսով եմ կարողացա բացատրել Բյուրակն ջան:
Հարգանքներով Հայ Քրիստոնյա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճիշտն ասած, այս տարբերակն էլ եմ լսել: Սրան ավելի շատ եմ հակված հավատալու, բայց որովհետև ինքս չեմ կարողանում Հայտնության գիրքը կարդալ և հենց այնտեղ գտնել պատասխաններս, դրա համար ուզում եմ պարզապես քրիստոնյաների կարծիքներ լսել:

----------


## Vishapakah

Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ հայտնությունը երեք տարբերակով գրված լինի.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ հայտնությունը երեք տարբերակով գրված լինի.


Հայտնությունը մի տարբերակով է գրված, բայց որովհետև այնքան էլ պարզ չէ, երեք մեկնաբանություն կա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայտնությունը մի տարբերակով է գրված, բայց որովհետև այնքան էլ պարզ չէ, երեք մեկնաբանություն կա:


Հայտնությունը ես մի քանի անգամ կարդացել ու նույնիսկ պատկերացրել եմ այդ կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակը :Scare: ։ Իմ թշվառ երևակայությամբ ի վերջո բարձրյալը կամ գուցե բարձրյալները կամ գերզարգացած քաղաքակրթությունը՝ որը մեզ ստեղծել է, ո՞վ գիտի (մեր կարծիքով՝ Աստված) մեր նման ողորմելի քաղաքակրթությանը վերջ է տալու ու մեզնից հավագելու է նմուշներ։ Այնտեղ ասվում է թե՝ պատրաստ եղեք (դե որպես նմուշ վերցվելու ու ըստ այդմ փրկվելու), ու եղբայրներից նրան ենք վերցնելու, ով պատրաստ կլինի, ով որ կտուրին է, և այլն, ու նույնիսկ այստեղ խոսք չի գնում հավատացյալներին կամ բարեպաշտներին փրկելու մասին, այլ միայն պատրաստների… ես անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ որ այստեղ իսկապես վերջն է նկարագրված… մի խոսքով վերջում պուլպուլակ էլ չի լինելու :Secret:

----------


## ars83

_Մարմնի ճրագը աչքն է. եթէ քո աչքը պարզ է, քո ամբողջ մարմինը լուսաւոր կը լինի։ Իսկ եթէ քո աչքը պղտոր է, քո ամբողջ մարմինը խաւար կը լինի։ Եւ արդ, եթէ քո մէջ եղած լոյսը խաւար է, ապա խաւարը՝ որչա՜փ եւս աւելի։_

Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսում Քրիստոս այս դրվագում, դուք ինչպե՞ս եք հասկանում այս խոսքերը։

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Գեղեցիկ մեջբերում է: Իմ կարծիքով, այն հոգևոր լույսի և խավարի մասին է խոսում, սակայն դրա իմաստը ավելի հստակեցնելու համար, ես մի փոքր կառարկայացնեի այն:
Աշխարհում կան պարզ ճշմարտություններ, եթե մենք այդ ճշմարտությունները արհեստական կերպով բարդացնենք և խճճված ընկալենք դրանք, ապա ինչպե՞ս պետք է վերաբերվենք գոյություն ունեցող բարդ և խճճված իրավիճակներին, որոնց ընկալելը պարզապես անհնար կամ շատ դժվարին կլիներ:

----------


## ars83

> Գեղեցիկ մեջբերում է: Իմ կարծիքով, այն հոգևոր լույսի և խավարի մասին է խոսում, սակայն դրա իմաստը ավելի հստակեցնելու համար, ես մի փոքր կառարկայացնեի այն:


Ի՞նչ ձևով։ Այսինքն, պարզապես՝ աչքը մարմնի տեսողական օրգա՞նն է։  :Think: 

Իմ կարծիքով, սա, իրոք, փոխաբերություն է։ Աստված յուրաքանչյուր մարդու ստեղծել է իր պատկերով։ Ոմանք այդ պատկերը շատ են խամրացրել, իսկ ոմանց մեջ այն հստակ երևում է, բայց բոլորի մեջ էլ կա ի սկզբանե։ Իմ կարծիքով «եթե քո աչքը խավար է» արտահայտությունը նշանակում է «եթե դու ուրիշների մեջ Աստծո պատկերը չես տեսնում», լավը, բարին չես նկատում, այլ միայն թերություններն են աչքիդ երևում։ Այդ դեպքում ողջ մարմինդ (այստեղ, կարծում եմ հոգու և մտքի իմաստն ունի) խավարում է։

----------

Սելավի (14.09.2009)

----------


## Karina

Այն ժամանակ իր աշակերտներին ասեց. Հունձքը շատ է, բայց մշակները քիչ: Արդ՝ աղաչեցեք հնձի Տիրոջը, որ մշակներ հանե իր հունձի մեջ:

Մատթ. 9:37-38

Ի՞նչ նկատի ուներ Հիսուսը: Ո՞վքեր են այսօր այդ մշակները: 
Խնդրում եմ թեմայից չշեղվել: Նախապես շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Sandarameth

Կարծում եմ, այդ տարին Իսրայելում երկարատև երաշտից հետո լավ բերք եր եղել, բայց ժողովուրդը հետ էր սովորել հողագործությունից: Հիսուսն առաջարկում էր աղոթել աստծուն, որ վերադարձնի մարդկանց սերը հողագործությամ նկատմամբ: Ինչևէ, նրանց աղոթքներն ըստ երևույթին տեղ չհասան ու հրեաները զբաղվեցին առևտրով:
Ընդհանրապես, հին մշակույթներում լավ բերքի համար ընդունված էր մարդկանց զոհաբերել աստվածներին, նամանավանդ հարգի էին գեղեցիկ կույս աղջիկների զոհաբերությունները, բայց հրեաների մոտ կանայք չափազանց ցածր ստատուս ունեին զոհաբերվելու համար (իրեն հարգող ամեն հրեա տղամարդ պարտավոր էր օրեկան գոնե մի անգամ աստծուն շնորհակալություն հայտնել, որ կին չի ծնվել), իսկ տղամարդիկ՝ չափազանց բարձր: Կարծում եմ, հենց սրանում էր նրանց պրոբլեմը:

----------


## Jarre

> Այն ժամանակ իր աշակերտներին ասեց. Հունձքը շատ է, բայց մշակները քիչ: Արդ՝ աղաչեցեք հնձի Տիրոջը, որ մշակներ հանե իր հունձի մեջ:
> 
> Մատթ. 9:37-38
> 
> Ի՞նչ նկատի ուներ Հիսուսը: Ո՞վքեր են այսօր այդ մշակները: 
> Խնդրում եմ թեմայից չշեղվել: Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Karina ջան, իմ համար Աստվածաշունչը անզուգական գիրք է, և պատճառներից մեկն այն է, որ նա բացատրում և մեկնաբանում է ինքն իրեն։ Ուստի կգրեմ ոչ թե իմ մեկնաբանությունը, այլ մի քանի համարներ, որոնք կարող են օգնել կողմնորոշվել։
1) կոնտեքստից երևում է, որ Հիսուսը կրկին փոխաբերական իմաստով է օգտագործում այս օրինակը։ Տե՛ս 35, 36 համարները։
2) Ղուկաս 10:1-3-ից ավելի պարզ է դառնում Հիսուսի ասածի նշանակությունը։  
3) Իսկ Հովհաննես 4:35-38-ը և Մատթեոս 13:39-ը կոնկրետ բացատրում են իմաստը։

----------


## Մհեր 78

Մարմնի ճրագը աչքն է. եթէ քո աչքը պարզ է, քո ամբողջ մարմինը լուսաւոր կը լինի։ Իսկ եթէ քո աչքը պղտոր է, քո ամբողջ մարմինը խաւար կը լինի։ Եւ արդ, եթէ քո մէջ եղած լոյսը խաւար է, ապա խաւարը՝ որչա՜փ եւս աւելի։

Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսում Քրիստոս այս դրվագում, դուք ինչպե՞ս եք հասկանում այս խոսքերը։

«Ոչ ով ճրագը չի վառում և թագուն տեղ դնում և ոչ գրվանի տակ, այլ ճրագակալի վրա, որ ներս մտնողները լույս տեսնեն: Մարմնի ճրագը աչքն է, արդ երբոր աչքդ պարզ է, բոլոր մարմինդ էլ լուսավոր կլինի. բայց երբոր չար է, մարմինդ էլ խավար կլինի: Ուրեմն` զգույշ կաց, մի գուցե այն լույսը, որ քեզանում է, խավար լինի: Եթե բոլոր մարմինդ լուսավոր է և ոչ մի խավար մաս չկա, բոլորը լուսավոր կլինի. ինչպես երբոր ճրագն իր ճառագայթովը լուսավորի քեզ»: Ղուկ.11:33-36;
Մատթ.6:23-24; խոսքերի հետ զուգահեռ նայենք Ղուկ.11:33-36;
Այստեղ խոսքը փոխաբերական իմաստ ունի: Իրականում բնական, նորմալ երևույթը սա է`  մարդու աչքերը իր համար լույս են և եթե մարդու աչքերը պարզ չեն, հիվանդ են, ուրեմն նրա մարմինը խավարի մեջ է: Նմանապես էլ բնական, նորմալ երևույթը սա է, որ ճրագը չեն վառում ու թագցնում, այլ ճրագակալի վրա են դնում:
Ասպես էլ, ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյայի մեջ, Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է լույս և քրիստոնյան պետք է զգուշությամբ ապրի այս չար, մեղավոր ու խավար աշխարհի մեջ, Ավատարանի խոսքերին հնազանդ լինի, որպեսզի միշտ Քրիստոս լույսը իր մեջ պահի և ուրիշներին էլ լուսավորի:

----------


## ars83

> .
> Ասպես էլ, ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյայի մեջ, Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է լույս և քրիստոնյան պետք է զգուշությամբ ապրի այս չար, մեղավոր ու խավար աշխարհի մեջ, Ավատարանի խոսքերին հնազանդ լինի, որպեսզի միշտ Քրիստոս լույսը իր մեջ պահի և ուրիշներին էլ լուսավորի:


Շնորհակալություն, համաձայն եմ այս մենկաբանության հետ. այն համահունչ է տվյալ խոսքն ընդգրկող հատվածի համատեքստի հետ:

----------


## Benadad

Ւսկ դուք գիտեք , որ ՀԱԵ-ն մինչև ԺԱ--դարը չի ընդունել Հայտնության գիրքը, և մինչև  օրս էլ ասումկ է ,որ Հայտնուոյթւոնը կարող  միայն մեկնել Սբ. Հոգով ներշնչված մարդիկ, որոնց  է  տրված ընտյալության առաջնությւունը

----------


## Էդգար

Շատերն են համոզուած, որ Հին Կտակարանը` հրէաների Թանախը ոչ այլ ինչ է, եթէ ոչ հրէա ազգայնականների ձեռքով գրուած գիրք: Սա թաքուն ընդունում եւ խոստովանում են նաեւ շատ ու շատ քրիստոնեայ հոգեւորականներ` պնդելով, սակայն, որ դա չի վերաբերում Նոր Կտակարանին: Ընդդիմադիրներն էլ հակադարձում են` բերելով մի շարք համարներ Նոր Կտակարանից, որոնցով փորձ են անում ապացուցել, որ նոյն շովինիստական մօտեցումն էր որդեգրել նաեւ Քրիստոսը` իրեն պահելով որպէս շարքայի թալմուդիստ: Այդ համարներից ամենածանրակշիռը Մատթէոս 12:21-28 է: Ահա այդ հատուածը.
*21Յիսուս այդտեղից ելնելով՝ գնաց Տիւրոսի եւ Սիդոնի կողմերը։ 22Եւ ահա, այդ շրջաններից եկած քանանացի մի կին աղաղակում էր ու ասում. «Ողորմի՛ր ինձ, Տէ՛ր, Դաւթի՛ Որդի, աղջիկս չարաչար դիւահարւում է»։ 23Բայց նա նրան պատասխան չտուեց, եւ նրա աշակերտները մօտենալով՝ աղաչում էին նրան ու ասում. «Արձակի՛ր նրան, որովհետեւ մեր hետեւից աղաղակում է»։ 24Նա պատասխան տուեց եւ ասաց. «Այլ տեղ չեմ ուղարկուած, եթէ ոչ Իսրայէլի տան կորուսեալ ոչխարների մօտ»։ 25Իսկ կինը մօտենալով՝ երկրպագում էր նրան ու ասում. «Տէ՛ր, օգնի՛ր ինձ»։ 26Նա պատասխանեց նրան եւ ասաց. «Լաւ չէ մանուկների հացն առնել ու շներին գցել»։ 27Եւ նա ասաց. «Այո՛, Տէ՛ր, որովհետեւ շներն էլ կերակրւում են իրենց տիրոջ սեղանից ընկած փշրանքներով»։ 28Այն ժամանակ նրան պատասխանեց եւ ասաց. «Ո՛վ կին, մեծ է քո հաւատը, թող քեզ լինի՝ ինչպէս որ կամենում ես»։ Եւ նրա դուստրը նոյն ժամին բժշկուեց։*
Ընդդիմախօսներն այստեղ առանձնացնում են մի քանի էական մաս: Առաջինը «Դաւթի որդի» եզրն է, որն ապացուցում է Յիսուսի հրէականութիւնը, երկրորդը Յիսուսի` աշակերտներին տրուած պատասխանն է: Եւ ամենակարեւորը... Ըստ Թալմուդի հրէա բժիշկը պէտք է չբուժի գոյային` ոչ հրէային, սակայն կողմնակի անձանց ներկայութեամբ դա անելը պարտադիր է, որպէսզի ցոյց տայ հրէաների մարդասիրութիւնը: Այստեղ` սկզբում, Յիսուսը կարծես թէ կատարում է հէնց Թալմուդի այդ հատուածը:
Սա իմ կարծիքը դեռեւս չէ, ես ներկայացրի գրականութեան մէջ ինձ հանդիպած կարծիքները: Այժմ կը ցանկանայի լսել նաեւ ձեր կարծիքները այս համարների վերաբերեալ:
Հ.Գ. Կը խնդրէի քննարկել հէնց այս համարը եւ փորձել չանդրադառնալ ողջ քրիստոնէութեան մետաֆիզիկական յատկանիշների վերլուծութեանը կամ էլ հայոց պատմական ճակատագրի մէջ ունեցած նրա դերին:

----------


## luys747

> Ճիշտն ասած, այս տարբերակն էլ եմ լսել: Սրան ավելի շատ եմ հակված հավատալու, բայց որովհետև ինքս չեմ կարողանում Հայտնության գիրքը կարդալ և հենց այնտեղ գտնել պատասխաններս, դրա համար ուզում եմ պարզապես քրիստոնյաների կարծիքներ լսել:


Հայտնության գիրքը դա Աստծո վերջին պատերազմի նկարագրությունն է, որտեղ կոչ է արվում մարդկանց. մասնակցել պատերազմին Աստծո կողմից, Հաղթանակը Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հետ տոնելու համար: 
"որովհետեւ մեր պատերազմը մարմնի եւ արեան հետ չէ, այլ՝ իշխանութիւնների հետ, պետութիւնների հետ, այս խաւար աշխարհի տիրակալների հետ եւ երկնքի տակ եղող չար ոգիների հետ"։(Եփեսացիս 6:12)

----------

Արծիվ (28.07.2010)

----------


## հովարս

> Շատերն են համոզուած, որ Հին Կտակարանը` հրէաների Թանախը ոչ այլ ինչ է, եթէ ոչ հրէա ազգայնականների ձեռքով գրուած գիրք: Սա թաքուն ընդունում եւ խոստովանում են նաեւ շատ ու շատ քրիստոնեայ հոգեւորականներ` պնդելով, սակայն, որ դա չի վերաբերում Նոր Կտակարանին: Ընդդիմադիրներն էլ հակադարձում են` բերելով մի շարք համարներ Նոր Կտակարանից, որոնցով փորձ են անում ապացուցել, որ նոյն շովինիստական մօտեցումն էր որդեգրել նաեւ Քրիստոսը` իրեն պահելով որպէս շարքայի թալմուդիստ: Այդ համարներից ամենածանրակշիռը Մատթէոս 12:21-28 է: Ահա այդ հատուածը.
> *21Յիսուս այդտեղից ելնելով՝ գնաց Տիւրոսի եւ Սիդոնի կողմերը։ 22Եւ ահա, այդ շրջաններից եկած քանանացի մի կին աղաղակում էր ու ասում. «Ողորմի՛ր ինձ, Տէ՛ր, Դաւթի՛ Որդի, աղջիկս չարաչար դիւահարւում է»։ 23Բայց նա նրան պատասխան չտուեց, եւ նրա աշակերտները մօտենալով՝ աղաչում էին նրան ու ասում. «Արձակի՛ր նրան, որովհետեւ մեր hետեւից աղաղակում է»։ 24Նա պատասխան տուեց եւ ասաց. «Այլ տեղ չեմ ուղարկուած, եթէ ոչ Իսրայէլի տան կորուսեալ ոչխարների մօտ»։ 25Իսկ կինը մօտենալով՝ երկրպագում էր նրան ու ասում. «Տէ՛ր, օգնի՛ր ինձ»։ 26Նա պատասխանեց նրան եւ ասաց. «Լաւ չէ մանուկների հացն առնել ու շներին գցել»։ 27Եւ նա ասաց. «Այո՛, Տէ՛ր, որովհետեւ շներն էլ կերակրւում են իրենց տիրոջ սեղանից ընկած փշրանքներով»։ 28Այն ժամանակ նրան պատասխանեց եւ ասաց. «Ո՛վ կին, մեծ է քո հաւատը, թող քեզ լինի՝ ինչպէս որ կամենում ես»։ Եւ նրա դուստրը նոյն ժամին բժշկուեց։*
> Ընդդիմախօսներն այստեղ առանձնացնում են մի քանի էական մաս: Առաջինը «Դաւթի որդի» եզրն է, որն ապացուցում է Յիսուսի հրէականութիւնը, երկրորդը Յիսուսի` աշակերտներին տրուած պատասխանն է: Եւ ամենակարեւորը... Ըստ Թալմուդի հրէա բժիշկը պէտք է չբուժի գոյային` ոչ հրէային, սակայն կողմնակի անձանց ներկայութեամբ դա անելը պարտադիր է, որպէսզի ցոյց տայ հրէաների մարդասիրութիւնը: Այստեղ` սկզբում, Յիսուսը կարծես թէ կատարում է հէնց Թալմուդի այդ հատուածը:
> Սա իմ կարծիքը դեռեւս չէ, ես ներկայացրի գրականութեան մէջ ինձ հանդիպած կարծիքները: Այժմ կը ցանկանայի լսել նաեւ ձեր կարծիքները այս համարների վերաբերեալ:
> Հ.Գ. Կը խնդրէի քննարկել հէնց այս համարը եւ փորձել չանդրադառնալ ողջ քրիստոնէութեան մետաֆիզիկական յատկանիշների վերլուծութեանը կամ էլ հայոց պատմական ճակատագրի մէջ ունեցած նրա դերին:


Հարգելի Էդգար, քո հարցի իմաստը անհասկանալի է, ուզում ես պարզել Քրիստոսի հրեա լինելը (դա հայտնի է),թե՞ ինչ-որ մի նոր մթություն ես առաջ բերում: Արդեն 2000 տարի է ինչ Քրիստոսի անունը բամբասում և վարկաբեկում են: Քեզ հավատացնում եմ, դա դատարկաբանություն է:

----------

eduard30 (27.06.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: «Մարմնի ճրագը աչքն է... (Մատթ. 6.23-24)»; «Հունձքը շատ է, բայց մշակները քիչ» և «Մատթէոս 15:21-28» վերնագրերը կրող թեմաները միացվել են այս թեմային։*

----------

Monk (25.06.2011), Moonwalker (25.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> "որովհետեւ մեր պատերազմը մարմնի եւ արեան հետ չէ, այլ՝ իշխանութիւնների հետ, պետութիւնների հետ, այս խաւար աշխարհի տիրակալների հետ եւ երկնքի տակ եղող չար ոգիների հետ"։(Եփեսացիս 6:12)


Սիրելի Լույս, իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես հասկացել այս մեջբերումդ, իհարկե ներողություն են խնդրում հարցիս համար

----------

luys747 (30.06.2011)

----------


## luys747

> Սիրելի Լույս, իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես հասկացել այս մեջբերումդ, իհարկե ներողություն են խնդրում հարցիս համար


Մեջբերումը արվել է ցույց տալու համար, որ պատերազմը գնում է հոգեվոր աշխարհի մակարդակով, եվ որ ոչ ոք չկարծի, որ այդ պատերազմը մարդկանց դեմ է: Իրականում, ինչպես Տեր Հիսուսն է ասում, ցանկացած մեղք գործողը մեղքի ստրուկն է: ԵՎ Հիսուսն ասում էր, որ ես եկել եմ ազատելու մարդկանց, մինչդեռ այն ժամանակ քահանաները զարմանում էին, թե ինչից է, որ պետք իրենք ազատվեն: Նրանք չէին տեսնում իրենց թշվառ վիճակը, որ գտնվում են մեղքի իշխանության տակ: Այժմ էլ, քչերն են, որ ձեռքը սրտին դնելով, կարող են ասել, որ սատանան իրենց մեջ ոչինչ չունի: Եվ ահա, այս վիճակից է, որ մարդիկ պետք է ցանկանան ազատվել: Ողջ Հայտնության գիրքը նկարագրում է այդ ազատագրվելու ճանապարհը, ընդհուպ մինչեվ հաղթանակը մահի դեմ:

----------

հովարս (30.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Մեջբերումը արվել է ցույց տալու համար, որ պատերազմը գնում է հոգեվոր աշխարհի մակարդակով, եվ որ ոչ ոք չկարծի, որ այդ պատերազմը մարդկանց դեմ է: Իրականում, ինչպես Տեր Հիսուսն է ասում, ցանկացած մեղք գործողը մեղքի ստրուկն է: ԵՎ Հիսուսն ասում էր, որ ես եկել եմ ազատելու մարդկանց, մինչդեռ այն ժամանակ քահանաները զարմանում էին, թե ինչից է, որ պետք իրենք ազատվեն: Նրանք չէին տեսնում իրենց թշվառ վիճակը, որ գտնվում են մեղքի իշխանության տակ: Այժմ էլ, քչերն են, որ ձեռքը սրտին դնելով, կարող են ասել, որ սատանան իրենց մեջ ոչինչ չունի: Եվ ահա, այս վիճակից է, որ մարդիկ պետք է ցանկանան ազատվել: Ողջ Հայտնության գիրքը նկարագրում է այդ ազատագրվելու ճանապարհը, ընդհուպ մինչեվ հաղթանակը մահի դեմ:


 Հանաձայն եմ, միայն թէ Հայտնության գիրքը ոչ թէ նկարագրում է մեղքից ազատվելու ճանապարհը, այլ աշխարհին՝ գալիք բաները:

----------

Ameli (30.06.2011), eduard30 (30.06.2011), luys747 (30.06.2011)

----------


## luys747

> Հանաձայն եմ, միայն թէ Հայտնության գիրքը ոչ թէ նկարագրում է մեղքից ազատվելու ճանապարհը, այլ աշխարհին՝ գալիք բաները:


 Այո, Հովարս ջան, ուղղակի այդ տողերը գրելիս, պատկերացնում էի այն երանելի օրը, երբ գազանները կոչնչացվեն հավիտենական կրակի մեջ(Հայտն 19:20): Ես ուղղակի ուշադրությունս բեվեռեցի հոգեվոր մակարդակով կատարվող դեպքերի վրա: Դե իհարկե, ֆիզիկական աշխարհը, ինչպես միշտ, անմասն չի մնում այդ իրադարձություններից: Ահա, Հայտնության գիրքը, զուգահեռաբար ցույց է տալիս հոգեվոր եվ ֆիզիկական աշխարհում կատարվող իրադարձությունները:

----------

հովարս (30.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Քանի որ այս բաժինը քննարկումների համար է, ապա խնդրում եմ քննարկենք 2րդ Տիմոթեոս 4գլ. 3. 

«* Քանզի  պիտի գա ժամանակ, երբ չպիտի անսան ողջամիտ վարդապետությանը, այլ, յուրաքանչյուրը ըստ իր ցանկությունների, ուսուցանողներ պիտի հավաքի իր շուրջը՝ իր ականջներին հաճելի բաներ լսելու մարմաջով*»:

Կարծում եմ, որ այս վերջին ժամանակներին ստեղծված որոշ ''քրիստոնեական'' խմբավորումները, առաջացել են հենց այս ցանկություններից:
Դուք ի՞նչ եք կարծում:

----------

eduard30 (02.07.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Կարծում եմ, որ այս վերջին ժամանակներին ստեղծված որոշ ''քրիստոնեական'' խմբավորումները, առաջացել են հենց այս ցանկություններից:
> Դուք ի՞նչ եք կարծում:


Ես կասեի ոչ թե "քրիստոնեական" խմբավորումները այլ աղանդները, չնայած , կարող է և Դուք նույն իմաստով էլ ասել եք:

----------

հովարս (02.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ես կասեի ոչ թե "քրիստոնեական" խմբավորումները այլ աղանդները, չնայած , կարող է և Դուք նույն իմաստով էլ ասել եք:


դրա համար չակերտների մեջ եմ գրել ''քրիստոնեական''....

----------


## luys747

> Քանի որ այս բաժինը քննարկումների համար է, ապա խնդրում եմ քննարկենք 2րդ Տիմոթեոս 4գլ. 3. 
> 
> «* Քանզի  պիտի գա ժամանակ, երբ չպիտի անսան ողջամիտ վարդապետությանը, այլ, յուրաքանչյուրը ըստ իր ցանկությունների, ուսուցանողներ պիտի հավաքի իր շուրջը՝ իր ականջներին հաճելի բաներ լսելու մարմաջով*»:
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ այս վերջին ժամանակներին ստեղծված որոշ ''քրիստոնեական'' խմբավորումները, առաջացել են հենց այս ցանկություններից:
> Դուք ի՞նչ եք կարծում:


Հետաքրքիր է, ես ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել այդ տողերին: Իսկապես, մարդիկ սիրում են լսել այն քարոզները, որոնք իրենց ցանկություններին դեմ չեն: Օրինակ, մարդը հոժարությամբ կարող է լսել, որ գողություն կամ պոռնկություն անել չի կարելի, եթե նա իրականում գող կամ պոռնիկ չէ, բայց եթե նա ունի հնդկական կուռք իր տան մեջ, կամ աֆրիկայի կախարդների կողմից հմայած ինչ որ թալիսման վզից կախված եվ խորհուրդ տրվի նրան ազատվել դրանցից, ապա այդ մարդը կփնտրի մեկ ուրշ քարոզիչ որը թույլ կտա նրան ցանկացած թալիսման եվ կուռք պահելուն: Ես օրինակը կոպիտ բերեցի առավել պարզ ցույց տալու համար: « Եթե մի մարդ թեթեվաբարո եվ ստապատում ասե քեզ գինիի եվ օղիի վերայ մարգարեանամ , ահա նա կլինի այս ազգի մարգարեն(Միքիա 2:11):  Ռուսերենում՝  «Если бы какой-либо ветреник выдумал ложь и сказал: "я буду проповедывать тебе о вине и сикере", то он и был бы угодным *проповедником* для этого народа»(Мих.2:11) .

----------

հովարս (03.07.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Իսկապես, մարդիկ սիրում են լսել այն քարոզները, որոնք իրենց ցանկություններին դեմ չեն:


Այո, օրինակ շատերը չեն սիրում կամ վախենում են կարդալ Հայտնության գիրքը, որովհետև այնտեղ նրանց ականջների համար հաճելի բաներ չեն գրված: Ինչևէ, ես կուզեի ձեր կարծիքները լսել* Ժողովող 3:19-21* հատվածի վերաբերյալ, այն է՝ "Նորա համար, որ մարդկանց որդիների պատահածը եւ անասուններին պատահածը, նորանց պատահածը մէկ է: Ինչպէս սա է մեռնում, նոյնպէս էլ մեռնում է նա. եւ ամենքի շունչը մէկ է. եւ մարդս անասունից մի առավելութիւն չ'ունի. որովհետեւ ամենն էլ ունայն է: Ամենը գնում է մէկ տեղ, ամենը հողից է եղել եւ ամենը հող է դաենալու: Ո՞վ գիտէ թե մարդկանց որդիների հոգին վերեւ է գնում, եւ անասունի ոգին ցած է գնում գետինը":

----------

Skeptic (03.07.2011), VisTolog (03.07.2011), Դատարկություն (03.07.2011), հովարս (04.07.2011)

----------


## luys747

> Այո, օրինակ շատերը չեն սիրում կամ վախենում են կարդալ Հայտնության գիրքը, որովհետև այնտեղ նրանց ականջների համար հաճելի բաներ չեն գրված: Ինչևէ, ես կուզեի ձեր կարծիքները լսել* Ժողովող 3:19-21* հատվածի վերաբերյալ, այն է՝ "Նորա համար, որ մարդկանց որդիների պատահածը եւ անասուններին պատահածը, նորանց պատահածը մէկ է: Ինչպէս սա է մեռնում, նոյնպէս էլ մեռնում է նա. եւ ամենքի շունչը մէկ է. եւ մարդս անասունից մի առավելութիւն չ'ունի. որովհետեւ ամենն էլ ունայն է: Ամենը գնում է մէկ տեղ, ամենը հողից է եղել եւ ամենը հող է դաենալու: Ո՞վ գիտէ թե մարդկանց որդիների հոգին վերեւ է գնում, եւ անասունի ոգին ցած է գնում գետինը":


 Կներեք, եթե պատասխանս հաճելի չլինի, ամեն դեպքում փորձեմ պատասխանել: Մարդկանց կյանքը ունայն է, եթե այն չի տարբերվում անասունների կյանքից՝ աշխատել, ուտել, սերունդ տալ: Շատերի կյանքում աշխատելն էլ է բացակայում: Աստծո կամքի համեմատ ապրելու դեպքում միայն կյանքը ունայն չի լինում: Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ճիշտ ապրելու օրինակն է ծառայում մարդկանց: 
Ժողովողը ցույց է տալիս առանց Աստված ապրած կյանքի ունայնությունը:

----------

Ameli (04.07.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Եթե նկատեցիք, վերջին նախադասությամբ Սողոմոն Իմաստունը մի տեսակ թերահավատություն է ցուցաբերում երկնային կյանքի նկատմամբ, ըստ իս դա նրանից է, որ նրա համար ամեն ինչ բացահայտ չէր, ինչպես Քրիստոսի ժամանակակիցների և մեր համար, քանզի մենք հաստատ գիտենք, որ մարդկանց որդիները, իհարկե նրանք, ովքեր ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաներ են երկինքն են ժառանգելու:

----------

luys747 (10.04.2015)

----------


## հովարս

> ես կուզեի ձեր կարծիքները լսել* Ժողովող 3:19-21* հատվածի վերաբերյալ, այն է՝ "Նորա համար, որ մարդկանց որդիների պատահածը եւ անասուններին պատահածը, նորանց պատահածը մէկ է: Ինչպէս սա է մեռնում, նոյնպէս էլ մեռնում է նա. եւ ամենքի շունչը մէկ է. եւ մարդս անասունից մի առավելութիւն չ'ունի. որովհետեւ ամենն էլ ունայն է: Ամենը գնում է մէկ տեղ, ամենը հողից է եղել եւ ամենը հող է դաենալու: Ո՞վ գիտէ թե մարդկանց որդիների հոգին վերեւ է գնում, եւ անասունի ոգին ցած է գնում գետինը":


 Ամելի ջան, շատ բարդ գիրք ես ընտրել, եթե միտքը քեզ հասկանալի լինի, ապա կարդա նույն գլխի 16րդ համարից, և քեզ հասկանալի կդառնա, թե ինչու է մարդը ''հավասար'' անասունի, քանի որ աշխարհի մեջ անարդարություն կա, բարեպաշտության տեղ՝ ամբարշտություն, և արդարության տեղ՝ անօրենություն կա, ինչպես Առակացում է ասվում.«...Մարդը իր ողջ եղած ժամանակ եթե պատվի մեջ չմնա անասունի է հավասար»: Ուրեմն, սա չի նշանակում որ մարդը և անասունը մեկ են , այլ այն դիրքը, որը մարդն ունի Աստծուց, երբ չի պահում, արժանանում է նույն վախճանին: Ամեն դեպքում մարդն/հոգին Աստծու առջև պետք է կանգնի: Միտքս ավելի պարզ դարձնելու համար ավելացնեմ այս մեջբերումները. «Ո՛վ երիտասարդ, քու մանկությանդ մեջ ուրախ եղիր ու երիտասարդությանդ օրերի մեջ սիրտդ թող քեզ զվարճացնի և քու սրտիդ ճանբաներով ու աչքերիդ նայվածքով քայլի. բայց իմացի թե այս ամենի համար Աստված քեզ դատաստանի պիտի կանչի»:(ժող.11:9) և «Այս բոլոր խոսքերի ավարտը լսենք: Աստծուց վախեցի՛ր ու նրա պատվիրանները պահի՛ր, որովհետև մարդու բոլոր պարտականությունը սա է: Որովհետև Աստված ամեն գործ, ամեն ծածուկ բաների հետ, թե՛ բարին և թե՛ չարը դատաստանի պիտի բերի»:(ժող12:13-14)

----------

Ameli (04.07.2011), eduard30 (04.07.2011)

----------


## luys747

Իհարկե, Սողոմոն Իմաստունը շատ բաներ չգիտեր, սակայն դժվար թե Ժողովողը գրվեր Աստվածաշնչում միայն նրա թերահավատությունը ցույց տալու համար: Պատկերացրեք, ես պատասխանելու ընթացքում միայն հասկացա, որ ունայնությունները, որոնց մասին գրել է Սողոմոն Իմաստունը, վերաբերվում է հենց առանց Աստծո ապրելուն: Դրա համար էլ Ժողովողի վերջին տողերում ասվում է. Աստվածանից  վախեցիր եվ նորա պատվիրանքները պահիր. որովհետեվ սա է ամեն բան մարդիս համար (Ժողովող 12:13):

----------

Ameli (04.07.2011), Ավետիք (05.07.2011), հովարս (05.07.2011)

----------


## ars83

Շատ հետաքրքիր մի հատված. _«Ուրեմն, թող ոչ ոք ձեզ չդատապարտի ուտելու կամ խմելու, տօնական օրերի, նորալուսնի կամ շաբաթի հարցում, որոնք գալիք բաների ստուերներն են. բուն մարմինը Քրիստոսն է։ Թող ձեզ չխաբի ոչ ոք, որին հաճելի է, խոնարհ ձեւանալով, հրեշտակներին պաշտամունք մատուցելով, դեռ չտեսած բաներին միջամուխ լինելով, անտեղի հպարտանալ մարմնական մտածումներով։ Այդպիսին չի կարող կապուած լինել գլխին՝ Քրիստոսին, որից ամբողջ մարմինը, յօդերով եւ յօդակապերով հաղորդակցուած եւ միակցուած, իր աճումն է ստանում այն աճումով, որ Աստծուց է»:_ (Կող. Բ, 16-19)

Ա. *Թող ոչ ոք ձեզ չդատապարտի ուտելու կամ խմելու հարցում*:
Գինի խմել չի կարելի՝ ըստ բողոքական և այլ տարբեր հարանվանությունների հետևորդների (խարիզմատներ, հոգեգալստականներ, Եհովայի վկաներ):  :Think: 

Բ. *... տօնական օրերի, նորալուսնի կամ շաբաթի հարցում*:
5 րոպե զրուցեք 7-րդ օրվա ադվենտիստների հետ և նրանք «շաբաթը չպահելու» համար Ձեզ տեղ կհատկացնեն դժոխքում:  :Think: 

Գ. *Թող ձեզ չխաբի ոչ ոք, որին հաճելի է, խոնարհ ձեւանալով, հրեշտակներին պաշտամունք մատուցելով, դեռ չտեսած բաներին միջամուխ լինելով...*
Կիսաշրջազգեստից բացի ոչ մի ուրիշ հագուստ կանանց համար (մնացածը «սատանայից է»)՝ ի նշան խոնարհության, բազմաթիվ «տեսիլքներ» (չտեսած բաների մասի՞ն)՝ իբրև երկնայինի հետ կենդանի կապի ապացույց. հիսունականներ, խարիզմատներ:  :Think:

----------

Moonwalker (06.07.2011), հովարս (06.07.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Շատ հետաքրքիր մի հատված. _«Ուրեմն, թող ոչ ոք ձեզ չդատապարտի ուտելու կամ խմելու, տօնական օրերի, նորալուսնի կամ շաբաթի հարցում, որոնք գալիք բաների ստուերներն են. բուն մարմինը Քրիստոսն է։ Թող ձեզ չխաբի ոչ ոք, որին հաճելի է, խոնարհ ձեւանալով, հրեշտակներին պաշտամունք մատուցելով, դեռ չտեսած բաներին միջամուխ լինելով, անտեղի հպարտանալ մարմնական մտածումներով։ Այդպիսին չի կարող կապուած լինել գլխին՝ Քրիստոսին, որից ամբողջ մարմինը, յօդերով եւ յօդակապերով հաղորդակցուած եւ միակցուած, իր աճումն է ստանում այն աճումով, որ Աստծուց է»:_ (Կող. Բ, 16-19)
> 
> Ա. *Թող ոչ ոք ձեզ չդատապարտի ուտելու կամ խմելու հարցում*:
> Գինի խմել չի կարելի՝ ըստ բողոքական և այլ տարբեր հարանվանությունների հետևորդների (խարիզմատներ, հոգեգալստականներ, Եհովայի վկաներ): 
> 
> Բ. *... տօնական օրերի, նորալուսնի կամ շաբաթի հարցում*:
> 5 րոպե զրուցեք 7-րդ օրվա ադվենտիստների հետ և նրանք «շաբաթը չպահելու» համար Ձեզ տեղ կհատկացնեն դժոխքում: 
> 
> Գ. *Թող ձեզ չխաբի ոչ ոք, որին հաճելի է, խոնարհ ձեւանալով, հրեշտակներին պաշտամունք մատուցելով, դեռ չտեսած բաներին միջամուխ լինելով...*
> Կիսաշրջազգեստից բացի ոչ մի ուրիշ հագուստ կանանց համար (մնացածը «սատանայից է»)՝ ի նշան խոնարհության, բազմաթիվ «տեսիլքներ» (չտեսած բաների մասի՞ն)՝ իբրև երկնայինի հետ կենդանի կապի ապացույց. հիսունականներ, խարիզմատներ:


 Եհովայի վկաները լավ էլ գինի խմում են: Ուղակի չափի մեջ: Այնպես որ լավ տեղեկացված չէք: Բողոքականները նույնպես շատ քիչ ընդունում են նու շնորհավորելու և այլ առիթներով իհարկե նայած մարդ:

----------


## ars83

> Եհովայի վկաները լավ էլ գինի խմում են: Ուղակի չափի մեջ: Այնպես որ լավ տեղեկացված չէք:


Հա՞, չգիտեի: Ներողություն ապատեղեկատվության համար այդ դեպքում:




> Բողոքականները նույնպես շատ քիչ ընդունում են:


Միգուցե, բայց ոչ բոլորը: ԿԽ-ի անդամները (խարիզմատներ) և հիսունականները չեն խմում: Ու ինչ ասես չեն անում հաղորդության գինու հետ այդ արգելքի պատճառով: Սկսած խաղողի հյութով փոխարինելուց, ջուր խառնելուց, վերջացրած եռացնելով:

----------

հովարս (06.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հա՞, չգիտեի: Ներողություն ապատեղեկատվության համար այդ դեպքում:


Արս, իրոք Դիտարանի հասարակության (Եհովայի վկաների), պաշտոնական կայքն իրոք արգելք չի դնում ընդհանրապես ալկոհոլի ու մասնավորապես գինու վրա: Սովորական չափավոր պահպանողական *մի տեսակետ*:

----------

ars83 (07.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Հովիվներն իրենք իրենց բտեցին պարարտացրին և իմ հոտերը  չարածեցրին, այսպես է ասում Տեր Աստված. «Ահավասիկ ես այդ հովիվներին դեմ եմ ու հոտերս վերցնելու եմ դրանց ձեռքից» (Եզեկ. ԼԴ 8-10): Ըստ  Ադրիանապոլսեցու մեկնությամբ:

----------

